# Not a show fish, but curious about showing



## tuxthebetta

This is my fish, not a show fish (I got him at Petco, I didn't breed him) - but curious about show quality fish. Can someone post a picture of a quality CT for comparison? I really don't know what makes a fish show quality, besides needing to have been bred by the shower. Thanks!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually, they don't need to be bred by you. There is a category for purchased fish now.

Look through this for the CT form: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=280506

This says for HM's but it can go for all tail types, it's just the basics more or less


----------



## KTBetta

Tuxthebetta, your fish is really handsome! I noticed Tux's dorsal (top fin) looks really nice. The first ray of the dorsal is really long instead of short and stubby. Good luck if you get into showing!

Lilnaugrim, I really like that the diagram shows what not to have in a betta fish. That is so helpful!!!


----------



## jarabas

I'm curious too--how to compare a real fish to this diagram of an ideal?


----------



## lilnaugrim

jarabas, that standard isn't from the IBC, however, it's still a good representation of what a CT should look like. I only mention that just because some may not know what is and what is not from IBC ;-)

I drew over Tux's avatar pic to show since it has a better flare of Tux. We're still looking for that halfmoon shape in the CT as basement_bettas explains in that link I posted. The red lines is where all the rays _should_ go out to. If we follow the shape from the caudal then the anal fin is too long. The yellow line represents the web reduction, ideally you want at least 30% web reduction if not more IIRC (I'm not part of the IBC, so this is what I know off of others). So all the fins should be reduced the same amount; be even and matching just like the edge of the fins should be. 

For his dorsal, it's very small compared to his other fins, it also bends backwards where it should go forward some if we're going for real show standards. The first ray is extremely stubby, hard to see but it's there. But the ray's following are fairly nice. 

The caudal is a bit small for his size, you can see from the yellow line that not all the reduction is even as well; that is a flaw. One of the biggest things is his end ray's on either side of the red line of his caudal; they should be much longer than they are. It's a common flaw in CT's, you can see from jarabas diagram, point C is where I'm looking at the moment; it should extend all the way to the edge of the circle. 

So the tail/caudal should be at least one third of the body length shown in jarabas picture, the horizontal line in the middle.

The anal fin should point forward and meet up evenly with the caudal as pictured. And the ventral tip should not exceed the length of the last ray on the anal fin.

View attachment 550034


Hope this helps some?


----------



## tuxthebetta

Wow, thanks so much!!! That definitely makes it easier to see/understand. He's a Petco find so not show quality but was curious to see how a typical "pet store/common betta" compares to a show quality betta. My next one I'll be getting will be show quality as this interests me!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## jarabas

Yes--thank you very much. Very helpful!


----------



## kelikat00

*Thanks!*

First, Tux is GORGEOUS! And, second, I had no idea you could show fish! I love the idea! I'm wondering how you do that? Do you enter a picture?


----------



## kevinap2

kelikat00 said:


> First, Tux is GORGEOUS! And, second, I had no idea you could show fish! I love the idea! I'm wondering how you do that? Do you enter a picture?


No, you ship the fish to a show (unless it's local to you). They are evaluated by judges based on a number of criteria, including form and finnage but also many other things. I've never done it so I can't give you too many specifics. There are a number of members who are very active in this circuit, and I'm sure one of them will chime in soon.


----------



## hrutan

Basically, yes. You need to preregister (there are entry forms to be filled out), pay, and then ship your fish to the specified location the week of the show. If you're interested in showing in the United States, you'll probably want to join the IBC - check out the International Betta Congress Facebook group for a current show schedule and membership information.

_You no longer need to be a member of the IBC to show._ However, show entry prices are higher for non-members, and I think there's something you don't get. I can't remember what. Membership to the IBC is cheap, so why not join? $20/year is worth it just to get access to Flare! and the Yahoo group files, but with an IBC store to shop through, and the lowered prices to show, it's a pretty good investment, especially if you want to get into showing.

There are classes for all sorts of fish, and there is a purchased fish category if you got a special gem at a pet shop or through another breeder. If your fish doesn't quite fit anywhere (like Veiltails), it can be shown in the Variations classes. 

Right now, the standards are only available for members, although I heard a rumor that when the new website is finished, they will be posted for everyone to view. That will probably be in late June.


----------



## kelikat00

*Thanks!*

Great information? I could never part with my pet, tho. I would be worried something would happen to it. Shipping? Really? Like UPS? How could they possibly survive? 

Although, when I was a little girl, I found it quite fascinating that my father had sent away for a beta pair from another country (I don't remember which country) to breed. They were solid black. I had always wondered how they made the trip!


----------



## hrutan

Shipping is the usual way to transport betta fish. They do just fine in the mail, as long as they are shipped Priority or Express. Care must be taken to pack them appropriately. There's a tutorial on how to ship fish in the Classifieds section -- although the poster of that thread used WAY too much water.


----------



## kelikat00

Will they send them back to you?


----------



## KadenJames

Whoa, I made diagram this like 3 years ago. xD

Love that it's still being used!!




lilnaugrim said:


> Actually, they don't need to be bred by you. There is a category for purchased fish now.
> 
> Look through this for the CT form: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=280506
> 
> This says for HM's but it can go for all tail types, it's just the basics more or less


----------



## lilnaugrim

kelikat00 said:


> Will they send them back to you?


Yes, I believe they reuse the stuff they came in initially.



KadenJames said:


> Whoa, I made diagram this like 3 years ago. xD
> 
> Love that it's still being used!!



Oh really? That's totally awesome! It's a good little reference!


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567

Wow, I would never want to ship one of my babies off! That sounds terrifying!


----------



## kevinap2

KatrinaLovesFish567 said:


> Wow, I would never want to ship one of my babies off! That sounds terrifying!


Most people who show fish breed them for show and don't think of them like pets. You don't usually get attached to every single fish when you have tens, if not hundreds, of fish to care for at a time.


----------



## hrutan

kelikat00 said:


> Will they send them back to you?


Didn't notice this question, sorry.

They will ship the fish back to you as long as you include postage and shipping bags. They DO NOT reuse the old shipping bags, but they will use your box and packing material.

Show fish usually have one of three things happen:

1) They are sent back to the owner.

2) The owner indicates the fish is to be auctioned to the highest bidder. Proceeds are then split with the hosting club - I do not remember the ratio. Sales usually range from $5-$20, although some may go for more depending on quality and attractiveness.

3) The fish is indicated as a donation to the hosting club, or is unsold at auction and then considered a donation to the hosting club.


----------

